# Rostered for 2 teams



## Kicknit22

Here's a question....is it okay for a player to be rostered (for a tournament) and play for 2 different teams, even if they are 2 different age groups?  1- ECNL and 1- Non/ECNL.


----------



## espola

Kicknit22 said:


> Here's a question....is it okay for a player to be rostered (for a tournament) and play for 2 different teams, even if they are 2 different age groups?  1- ECNL and 1- Non/ECNL.


Not in State or National Cup, not even one team in State Cup President's and one team in National.


----------



## Kicknit22

I was specifically thinking of the Players College Showcase, actually.  I notice players listed on separate rosters for two different teams from different age groups. It just sparked curiosity.


----------



## espola

Kicknit22 said:


> I was specifically thinking of the Players College Showcase, actually.  I notice players listed on separate rosters for two different teams from different age groups. It just sparked curiosity.


This morning I found a player listed twice on the National Cup Olders Red Card page (same player ID number) for 2 different teams with cards both issued on the same date.  I suspect a paperwork or administrative error.


----------



## NoGoal

Kicknit22 said:


> Here's a question....is it okay for a player to be rostered (for a tournament) and play for 2 different teams, even if they are 2 different age groups?  1- ECNL and 1- Non/ECNL.


Why would you have your DD do that?  Not sure what age your DD is, but before careful of wear and tear in their bodies.  Something I overlooked.


----------



## Kicknit22

NoGoal said:


> Why would you have your DD do that?  Not sure what age your DD is, but before careful of wear and tear in their bodies.  Something I overlooked.


Not my DD I'm talking about.  I see a girl on an ECNL team in one age group in Vegas, and a Non in the same.  Sparked my curiosity.  I agree, it's not what I would recommend or allow my daughter to do.


----------



## Real Deal

Just happened upon this-- but why is there so much lyin' and cheatin' in this sport?  It's like a bad country music song...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Real Deal said:


> Just happened upon this-- but why is there so much lyin' and cheatin' in this sport?  It's like a bad country music song...


Throw in the bad track suits, fake birth certificates and roster intrigue and it seems like more of a rap song or an HBO drama!


----------



## MWN

Kicknit22 said:


> Here's a question....is it okay for a player to be rostered (for a tournament) and play for 2 different teams, even if they are 2 different age groups?  1- ECNL and 1- Non/ECNL.


I know this is an old thread, but I'll answer it because nobody did.  It is not against the rules to roster a player with multiple Youth Council members/affiliates.  Thus, a player can be simultaneously registered and rostered with a:

US Club Soccer / ECNL / NPL team.
US Youth Soccer / Cal South team.
AYSO Team.

Its not uncommon for a Club with an ECNL team (maximum rosters sizes of 30), to also register a team made up of a majority of those player in USYS/Cal South affiliated or sanctioned programs (CSL, SCDSL, CRL, etc.) and club pass the other players as needed.  Perfectly legal and not a rule violation per se.


----------



## Soccermom4

MakeAPlay said:


> Throw in the bad track suits, fake birth certificates and roster intrigue and it seems like more of a rap song or an HBO drama!


Is the fake birth certificate issue really that rampant?  Isn't someone supposed to be checking originals?


----------



## espola

MWN said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'll answer it because nobody did.  It is not against the rules to roster a player with multiple Youth Council members/affiliates.  Thus, a player can be simultaneously registered and rostered with a:
> 
> US Club Soccer / ECNL / NPL team.
> US Youth Soccer / Cal South team.
> AYSO Team.
> 
> Its not uncommon for a Club with an ECNL team (maximum rosters sizes of 30), to also register a team made up of a majority of those player in USYS/Cal South affiliated or sanctioned programs (CSL, SCDSL, CRL, etc.) and club pass the other players as needed.  Perfectly legal and not a rule violation per se.


In addition, I have been told the USSF PDA players are registered separately from those classifications.


----------



## MWN

espola said:


> In addition, I have been told the USSF PDA players are registered separately from those classifications.


Correct, it's an entirely separate registration / league system completely different than us youth soccer or US Club.


----------

